# The Truth About Vacation Pay In Australia



## drz (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, I have worked 6 months full time at a salaried position in Queensland, and have accumulated 10 days of vacation pay. 

I recently gave notice at this job to accept another position and at this point I have not used up even one of my accrued vacations days. 

Is my current employer obligated to pay me out for these 10 days of accumulated vacation or are these days essentially lost? 

Thanks and kind regards, 

DRz


----------



## gismo (Jan 24, 2010)

My understanding is that he has to pay. Don't forget you should get holiday loading on top too (used to be 17%...but that was many years ago...can anyone else confirm?)


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

gismo said:


> My understanding is that he has to pay. Don't forget you should get holiday loading on top too (used to be 17%...but that was many years ago...can anyone else confirm?)


You're entitled to your annual leave and there's a Wageline number you'll find under the contact heading - http://www.wageline.qld.gov.au/leaveentitlements/annual_leave.html
but as to the 17.5% I'm not sure how the situation lies with that given changes of recent years, current situation since 01.01.10 not having a reference.
Annual leave and a number there at top right of page.


----------



## drz (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks. I received my vacation pay and all is good.


----------

